# [SOLVED] Iphone 5s wifi maximum speed?



## AMT1989

At home I have a 120mb/s down Internet connection which is very reliable, 

Through my pc and laptops I can max the connection out with LAN and also a 5ghz wifi connection getting as high as 130 down on both wired and wireless at different distances away with the same machines 


My question as above, 

What is the fastest allowable speed possible that the iphone 5s can achieve? 

The highest I have gotten over 5ghz while being inches away from the router is 102.22mb/a


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Iphone 5s wifi maximum speed?*

Well the iPhone 5s runs a N wifi connection. So it should reach your wifi speed. 

I have always found that phones get a slower Internet speed then PCs.


----------



## AMT1989

I thought it should run higher than this speed from the n connection 
But I suppose the hardware may be limited due to the amount crammed into the phone etc


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Iphone 5s wifi maximum speed?*

Your device can only operate at speeds it is capable of.


----------



## AMT1989

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Your device can only operate at speeds it is capable of.


That's a no brainer... I just wanted to clarify what it's maximum speed was


----------

